# New site to check out*



## Glenda (Aug 15, 2000)

Hey everyone , I came across a wonderfull site that I want to share with all of you.It can be found at : www.cuddleewe.com Please check it out.Sincerely , Glenda


----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

Thanks Glenda, that was a good site.


----------

